# ME and my group singing songs



## dragonbladerxx1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys! I just want to share with you my video that me and my group made and we hope you enjoy it!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 5, 2010)

```
[youtube]5eB1iEDQiIg[/youtube] 
[youtube]yVt3D_mqyys[/youtube]
[youtube]1OgJheb6BtE[/youtube]
```


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Feb 5, 2010)

ah thanks xD


----------



## Costello (Feb 5, 2010)

wow, awesome! I love your music man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have you guys released CDs yet? are you produced?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, amazing work! I love all those songs you guys reproduce, and I listen to them all several times a day, and I really like your versions.
Very good work, keep it up!


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow you guys are good, love to here some more covers, or maybe u should try to make some original stuff, if you do i can't wait


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2010)

I especially like your Top 40 Medley song, very well done!
I've downloaded all 3 songs to my PC, do you guys have a MySpace or a site that lists all your other work too?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Feb 5, 2010)

yes, we have released are 2 CD's for more info you can visit my Page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/user/legaci  all are information is there. hope you sub! 
Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2010)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> yes, we have released are 2 CD's for more info you can visit my Page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, via that site I came to this site, and I downloaded all 5 songs listed there.
Do you got any other songs I can download from ZShare? Where can I find those links? I really like your group's work!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 5, 2010)

Loving this song, absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2010)

I've subscribed to your channel, wonderful stuff every time again.
Which one of the guys are you?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 2, 2011)

Loving the new song, glad to finally hear something again from you guys! Liked and favourited this one.

[youtube]nCn4Lm9IBgw[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! You guys are amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your music and keep it up!


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 2, 2011)

Always nice to see people using their talents instead of wasting them.

Here's hoping to your long term success without conflicts.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Loving the new song, glad to finally hear something again from you guys! Liked and favourited this one.
> 
> [youtube]nCn4Lm9IBgw[/youtube]


Don't bump!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 4, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know but I'm glad to do it for these guys. It's been months since they put out a new video and now they are finally starting to release some stuff again. 
Everybody should know these guys.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That's what I'm thinking when you posted this. Anyways, dragonbladerxx1 and his group is so cool.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

They went on tour with Justin Bieber as the backing vocals (and sometimes even as a pre-act) through the US (and maybe the world, dunno) ! What an amazing feat! It should be the other way around though, JB should back you guys up!


----------

